# Party boat gear



## Fletch22 (Sep 21, 2016)

Looking for some advice on fishing on a party boat. I have a Shimano tekota 700 and a Penn Fathom 40 both have 40 lb mono will these work? I am going on. 12 hr trip on Sweet Jody. I would like to know if this gear will work and what type of terminal tackle I should use, hooks, weights, flouro. I have used these Rod's in the past for Mahi and tuna but I know bottom fishing is different. Not allowed braid. Thank you for any advice rendered.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I fish on the American Spirit often, use a Penn 500 jigmaster with 40# mono with a 2 hook (aka high-low rig) for b-liners and other smaller fish. My other rod is a 4/0 with 60# braid ( they allow braid on the Spirit, don't really like for you to use it) and a 7/0 circle hook on 80# leader. Most of the time I use a 10 oz sinker on my 2 hook rig unless the current is running. The heavy rig uses a 14-16 oz.

Is this 12 hour in October? If so, you need one heavy rod with at least 60#. September is rodeo month, the head boats usually fish their best places looking for a bragging rights size fish.


----------



## Fletch22 (Sep 21, 2016)

*Head boat*

Yes it is for the rodeo we are going out on the 2nd. If nothing else we can use the boat reels. Was just wondering if my gear I own now would work.


----------



## xjh2862087 (Sep 22, 2016)

*About the line*

I called the sweet jody fishing for their gear set. They said they normally use the 80lb mono and two hook chicken rig, the circle hook size varies..... I plan to use 50lb mono as mainline and 80lb fluorocarbon as leader. I think 40lb mono mainline is ok and you can use 50lb or 60lb fluorocarbon as leader. I also make a 12hour fishing reservation on Oct 2nd.:thumbup: See you there


----------



## xjh2862087 (Sep 22, 2016)

Fletch22 said:


> Yes it is for the rodeo we are going out on the 2nd. If nothing else we can use the boat reels. Was just wondering if my gear I own now would work.


I called the sweet jody fishing for their gear set. They said they normally use the 80lb mono and two hook chicken rig, the circle hook size varies..... I plan to use 50lb mono as mainline and 80lb fluorocarbon as leader. I think 40lb mono mainline is ok and you can use 50lb or 60lb fluorocarbon as leader. I also make a 12hour fishing reservation on Oct 2nd.:thumbup: See you there


----------



## xjh2862087 (Sep 22, 2016)

Fletch22 said:


> Yes it is for the rodeo we are going out on the 2nd. If nothing else we can use the boat reels. Was just wondering if my gear I own now would work.


Fot the circle hook size, I think you can prepare from #2 to #8. The bank sinker weight normally is about 12oz and you could bring your own. Braid is not allowed. Because you use the dropper loop for the hook and you can easily change the size of the hook.If there are big fish underneath, #8 is good for fight the grouper. If you want to target mingo or porgy, #2 or #3 is fine.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Why is braid not allowed?*

Are they concerned it will get caught up in the prop and shaft? I use 120 braid offshore, 100# mono leader, and a single or double circle hook rig. (I work off of rigs, so the abrasion and depth are the reason I use braid) I can also feel the bite much better with braid. Just curious.

Bob


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

boatnbob said:


> Are they concerned it will get caught up in the prop and shaft? I use 120 braid offshore, 100# mono leader, and a single or double circle hook rig. (I work off of rigs, so the abrasion and depth are the reason I use braid) I can also feel the bite much better with braid. Just curious.
> 
> Bob


no braid because it is alot harder on the mates to untangle and a little more dangerous for them to deal with around alot of unexperienced Anglers


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Besides destroying seals and cutting mate's fingers off...Braid will cut off 20 other lines. Braid will cut through mono like butter. Braid is the devil, but it is a necessary devil for tuna on spinning rods, and deep dropping. Beyond that it is just a headache. Old school dacron is better for grouper than braid IMO.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Aside from the above listed reasons, braid wrapped up in a drive shaft will cause alot of damage to cutlass bearings. And anyone who has fished on a party boat knows that lines occaisionally get sucked into the wheels. Sometimes, it's nobody's fault, but it still happens.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want to fish with braid, go on the American Spirit out of Destin. They don't like braid, but do allow it. Ask ahead of time for a bow spot, you will tangle much less than anywhere else.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

OP made it thru without a single flame about the charter!!


----------

